# Kernel 4.4.6 does not detect Second Screen with i915d

## jwacalex

Good Afternoon,

i'm using an intel i7-4771 with integrated graphics. It's listed in lscpi as the following:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
```

The generation of the kernel is done with the following, commandline. In menuconfig it will be adjusted according to the gentoo wiki on i915

```
genkernel --firmware --mdadm --e2fsprogs --no-splash --install  --menuconfig all
```

With kernel 4.0.5 i'm able to use two monitors, but with kernel 4.4.6 it does not detect it.

Sadly there is no debugable thing in dmesg:

```
[   13.500802] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

[   13.500806] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20150130 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[   13.636772] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   13.636773] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier
```

----------

## chithanh

Can you be more specific? It does not detect that a screen is connected, or it does not detect the output at all? In X or on the console?

If in X, give the output of "xrandr", if on the console tell us what is in /sys/class/drm/ both for working and non-working kernel.

----------

## jwacalex

unable to detect: it does not show up as mirrored console during booting. if i'm starting xrandr, the port is listed as "unconnected".

on kernel 4.0.5:

```
ls /sys/class/drm/      

card0           card0-HDMI-A-2  controlD64  version

card0-HDMI-A-1  card0-VGA-1     renderD128
```

```

HDMI1 connected 1920x1080+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 528mm x 297mm

   1920x1080     60.00*+

   1680x1050     59.88  

   1600x900      59.98  

   1280x1024     60.02  

   1280x720      59.97  

   1024x768      60.00  

   800x600       60.32  

   640x480       60.00  

   720x400       70.08  

HDMI2 connected primary 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 376mm x 301mm

   1280x1024     60.02*+  75.02    72.05  

   1152x864      75.00  

   1024x768      75.08    70.07    60.00  

   832x624       74.55  

   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32  

   640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    60.00  

   720x400       70.08  

   640x350       70.07  

VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

----------

## chithanh

Given that you posted only one of each, I assume that the output is identical between working and non-working kernel. Your xrandr already lists two monitors detected as connected. So is it the third monitor that doesn't work?

You can force enable outputs with the video=... kernel parameter. Use the output's kernel name from /sys, e.g. video=VGA-1:e

For more information and the syntax of that parameter, see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/modedb.txt

----------

## jwacalex

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Given that you posted only one of each, I assume that the output is identical between working and non-working kernel. Your xrandr already lists two monitors detected as connected. So is it the third monitor that doesn't work?

 

It's the second one. The output of kernel 4.4.6 will be provided as soon as I get home.

----------

## JohnBlbec

i have the same problem. it is detected only my #2 lcd. kernel 4.4.6 ignores my main lcd. the lcd shows during the start "no signal detected" and goes off. xrandr doesn't see it as well.

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

        Memory at df800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at ff00 [size=8]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

```

my kernel config: https://bpaste.net/show/39e66cb672fd

xrandr for old kernel 4.1.20 (which si working) shows:

```

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2944 x 1280, maximum 8192 x 8192

HDMI1 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x 324mm

   1920x1200     59.95*+

   1600x1200     60.00  

   1680x1050     59.88  

   1280x1024     60.02  

   1280x960      60.00  

   1024x768      60.00  

   800x600       60.32  

   640x480       60.00  

   720x400       70.08  

VGA1 connected 1024x1280+1920+0 left (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 376mm x 301mm

   1280x1024     60.02*+  75.02  

   1024x768      75.08    60.00  

   800x600       75.00    60.32  

   640x480       75.00    60.00  

   720x400       70.08  

DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

hdmi is my main lcd #1 and vga is my #2 lcd. new kernel has a problem with intel vga and hdmi probably.

----------

## JohnBlbec

known bug

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/2364838

https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/1/19/637

----------

## JohnBlbec

gentoo-sources-4.4.21 solves the problems :-)

----------

